# KTP 600 Basic Color PN - Funktionstasten?



## knabi (5 Januar 2011)

Moin,

wie belege ich beim KTP600 unter TIA-Portal 10.5 die Tasten F1-F6? Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden, Hilfefunktion spuckt auch nicht aus.

Außerdem finde ich das Ding extrem träge - ich lasse 8 Meßwerte (REAL) und zwei Textlisten anzeigen, und das Gerät ist kaum noch bedienbar...Gibt's da irgendeinen Insider-Tip?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sinix (7 Januar 2011)

Hallo knabi



knabi schrieb:


> wie belege ich beim KTP600 unter TIA-Portal 10.5 die Tasten F1-F6? Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gefunden, Hilfefunktion spuckt auch nicht aus.



Hilfe spuckt nichts aus, weil es genau wie bei WinCCflexible geht. 
F-Taste(softkey) im entspr. Bild anklicken und unter Eigenschaften/Ereignis deine Funktion angeben.



knabi schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich das Ding extrem träge - ich lasse 8 Meßwerte (REAL)  und zwei Textlisten anzeigen, und das Gerät ist kaum noch  bedienbar...Gibt's da irgendeinen Insider-Tip?



Für die Realwerte könntest du den Erfassungszyklus reduzieren (Standard ist 1s, kleinste ist 100ms).

MfG


----------



## knabi (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ja, die Sache mit den Funktionstasten ging dann doch nach ein bißchen probieren .

Leider ist der Erfassungszyklus bereits auf minimum (1s), trotzdem ist das ganze sehr träge - für mich fast unbrauchbar.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Sinix (10 Januar 2011)

miniumum Erfassungszyklus ist doch 100ms?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo Mäuseklavier,
ich hab Knabi so vestanden, dass es ihm nicht darum geht, dass die Anzeige der Variablen träge wäre, sondern dass das Gerät auf Benutzeraktionen (z.B. Werteingabe oder Bildwechsel) träge reagiert.
BTW: ich hab keine Lösung - es sei denn, viele Variablen wären (unnötiger Weise) mit dem Attribut "ständig lesen" versehen, was ich aber spontan nicht vermute.


----------



## Sinix (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo Perfektionist,

ja mit der Trägheit ist wohl komisch. Ich hatte Trägheit beim Bildaufbau bei MP277, wenn zuviel überlagerte oder große Grafiken (z.B. *.bmp) visualisiert wurden. Trifft hier wohl eher nicht zu.

Ansonsten wollte ich nur darauf hinweisen, das bei der Aktualisierung einer Variablen auch Erfassungszyklen < 1s möglich sind. Klar sollte man dies nur dort nutzen wo es wirklich nötig ist.


MfG


----------

